# More Show Names



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Glowing Ember or Ember's Glow?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

A picture may help us decide


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

A picture would be great. But I like the idea of putting Ember in there.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Here we are, a pic of the new man


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ember makes me think of a black horse. No pic.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Dang, how do I get it to show up? It said it uploaded...


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Here he is!! Little cutie pie


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, he's adorable  Gotta put some weight on him, doe 

Subbing to see all the suggestions ^^ Including ember sounds kind of feminine to me, but cute if you decide to go with it


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, he's in racing condition so he's pretty lean. I think he has even dropped weight since he retired.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

He's pretty!

Red Glow
Spinning Red
Glowing Illusions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He goes back to Nureyev then Northern Dancer. Nice bloodlines. Check allbreedpedigree with his sire's name. Lots of combinations of names to choose from there. I didn't look up the dam's side.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Here are some ideas I thought of:
Shadow of War
Jarvan IV
Barbarian King
In Control


----------



## hannah 321 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love the name mentioned above, Glowing Ember.


----------

